# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  On island for a year....

## Eddie

...but you can only have 11 albums to listen to. What would they be?

Here's mine (in no particular order):
1- The Clash / London Calling
2- Jackson Browne / Late For The Sky
3- Renaissance/ Ashes Are Burning
4- Roxy Music/ Avalon
5- Bob Dylan/ Blood On The Tracks
6- Bob Marley/ Legend
7- The Replacements/ Tim
8- Jefferson Airplane/ Volunteers
9- Vinnie James/ All American Boy
10-Little Feat/ Waiting For Columbus
11-Velvet Underground & Nico/ self-titled 

(all subject to change without notice)

----------


## andynap

None of the above. No jazz, no Sinatra, no Ella, no nuthin.

----------


## MIke R

Bob Marley - Legend
Jimmy Buffet -  Boats. Beaches, Bars and Ballads
James Taylor - Sweet Baby James
Carol King - Tapestry
Bruce Springsteen - Darkness on the Edge of Town
Frank Sinatra - The Capital Years
Dan Fogelberg - Greatest Hits
Beatles - Rubber Soul
Jackson Browne - The Pretender
Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers
Southside Johnny - Havin a Party
Eagles - Hotel California

----------


## phil62

Nice set, but I would swap one for Fleetwood Mac's Rumors.

----------


## MIke R

yeah that would be a good swap...it was close as was Dire Straits Brothers in Arms...and Bob Dylan Blonde on Blonde...and...and..and..

----------


## Eddie

Mike- you picked twelve.

----------


## MIke R

I know....I cant do eleven..I can barely do 12

----------


## JEK

I would need at least one Bob Seger - Night Moves . . .

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats another good one...

----------


## JEK

> None of the above. No jazz, no Sinatra, no Ella, no nuthin.



 Please go to the Jazz Forum. Only Baby Boomers allowed here:)

----------


## MIke R

and I left out any Motown, which I listen to a lot too...this is too hard..up the number to 20

----------


## MIke R

and I left out country,which I love too....

----------


## MIke R

and I left out Coltrane which I love to death....and Clapton's 24 Nights...and Mile Davis Bitches Brew.....and Stevie Ray Vaughn, Texas Flood...and Bonnie Raitt, Nine Lives.... and any Jimi Hendrix..and Santana, Abraxas

----------


## Eddie

It would be easy if we could pick everything. You need to prioritize.

----------


## MIke R

well I suppose I have to go with what I initially came up with...

----------


## MIke R

I woudldn't pick everything..I just need a few more choices..

----------


## MIke R

for instance of it was 11 CD's...I would pick a Motown mix I created with Otis Redding, Marvin Gaye, Temptations, Jr Walker,the Supremes and maybe some Originals

----------


## fins85258

> Mike- you picked twelve.




LOL 

He picked more than 12, JB's is a 4 CD set

----------


## Dennis

[quote=eddie10-Little Feat/ Waiting For Columbus
[/quote]


Good God, I love that album.

"The beauty of the sunrise and sunset 
To his friends he wish he could tell 
They're at home still runnin' for bells 
Better San Juan than that blue collar hell"

----------


## Eddie

Dennis- I saw them a bunch of times. Could be the best live act I've ever seen. They were a tight band and they rocked. Lowell was an amazing slide player.

----------


## Biscuit

Pink Floyd-Animals
Dire Straits-Dire Straits
Bloomfield/Kooper/Stills-Super Sessions
Bob Dylan-Bootleg Vol4-1966 Royal Albert Hall 
Traffic-Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
Moby Grape-Moby Grape
Genesis-Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Sir Douglas Quintet-Mendocino
The Band-Music from the Big Pink
Quicksilver Messenger Service-Happy Trails
Moody Blues-Days of Future Passed

*Eddie already had Roxy Music-Avalon
Mike R. already listed Southside Johnny- Havin a Party with SJ

Mike is correct- tough to stop at 11!

----------


## MIke R

I left out Van Morrison "Moondance" and CSN&Y "Deja Vu"..and AC/DC "Back in Black"...I cant do that

Waiting for Colombus is a truly great album

----------


## andynap

I really had to think about this- so many

George Shearing- Lullaby of Birdland
Frank Sinatra- A Swingin Affair
Modern Jazz Quartet- Modern Jazz Quartet
Antonio Carlos Jobim- Terra Brasilis
Diana Krall- Look of Love 
Morgana King- Strechin Out
Erroll Garner- Concert by the Sea
Elaine Elias- Plays Jobim
Chris Botti- When I Fall in Love
Herbie Mann- Standing Ovation at Newport
Oscar Peterson Trio with Milt Jackson

----------


## Voosh

BTW, if you could play albums, that means you could keep the iPod charged (with all those tunes.) Case closed. 

Biscuit, Moby Grape - Nice! (Omaha)

----------


## amyb

Ha-This is such a JEK response,George. I am laughing.

----------


## Voosh

Amy, 

I've been known to bite into an apple here and there. I'm locked into Windoze for "bidness."  

As for Moby Grape. All's I have here is a reissue album (with a poor sound, sped up (jukebox crap) version) of "Omaha." Still cool. I'll dig up my original Moby Grape album when I get home. Yes, original from the 60s. A little clean-up will make it sound gooood. A very underrated, screwed over, bunch of incredible players.   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  



"Thirteenth Floor Elevator" anyone?

----------


## phil62

This has always been a fascinating topic to me. It really makes you think about the music, but I have always felt that the list would vary based upon one's mood and situation at the time. 

My list as of today;

Dark Side of the Moon -- Pink Floyd
Rumors -- Fleetwood Mac
Deja vu -- CSNY
Harvest -- Neil Young
Riding with the King -- EC and BB King
Bridges to Babylon -- Rolling Stones
One More Car, One More Rider -- EC
The Last Waltz -- The Band
Desperado -- The Eagles
Brothers in Arms -- Dire Straits
Tapestry -- Carol King
Night on the Town -- Rod Stewart

I got it down to 12, with much effort.

Phil

----------


## Voosh

As for road music, my recent favs (guess it dates me)   :Embarrassment:   Y'all fill in the artist's names. 


 - 409 
 - Let Love Take Control 
 - Friends In Low Places 
 - Redneck Woman 
 - Takin' Care Of Business 
 - Ted's Jam 
 - True To Myself 
 - We Gotta Get Outta This Place (sp?)
 - West Coast Blues  

Sirius, I really don't care. I love what I listen to. 

 :cool:  

V.

----------


## amyb

But what a guy-I see two that are just for me. The Mrs........

----------


## Biscuit

> BTW, if you could play albums, that means you could keep the iPod charged (with all those tunes.) Case closed. 
> 
> Biscuit, Moby Grape - Nice! (Omaha)



We must be musical kinsman, you and me. There is a clip on Youtube of Moby Grape on the Mike Douglas Show. They perform Omaha and 8:05. Skip Spence pre-Bellevue. People forget he preceeded Spencer Dryden in JA.

Anyway, since Mike stretched it to 15 i will add:

CCR-Cosmo's Factory
King Crimson-Court of the Crimson King
Nirvana-MTV Unplugged
Jorma Kaukonen-Quah
U2-Joshua Tree

As for driving music- anything from Tangerine Dream 75-80 (watch your speed though).

----------


## Voosh

Yeah. I forget to watch the speed on the open roads. Good thing my radar detector works well (concealed when in Canada   :cool:  ) and the scanners work. Having a decent car with SAFETY in mind is a must. ALWAYS. 

Ya got a link for the Youtube Moby Grape?  

V.

----------


## MIke R

> As for driving music- anything from Tangerine Dream 75-80 (watch your speed though).




I have a fast driving MIX that is amazing..

some of the tunes on my "Drive Like Hell and You'll Get There" mix

American Girl - Tom Petty
Runnin Down a Dream - Tom Petty
Jessica - Allman Brothers
Radar Love - Golden Earring
Twilight Zone - Golden Earring
You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC
RoadHouse Blues - Doors
Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood
All Along The Watch Tower - Jimi Hendrix
Welcome to the Jungle - G&R
Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
Beautiful Girls - Van Halen
Twist and Shout - Beatles
Its All Over Now - Rolling Stones

and many more...guaranteed to get you to your destination before your supposed to...LOL

----------


## amyb

Don't tell Phil, but I did 110 in his Boxster-LOCOMOTION was playing.

----------


## MIke R

I've done 110 on two wheels  to a song in my head...LOL

----------


## amyb

I also did 120 in his Z3 convertible-I am still trying to think of the Beach Boys tune on the radio at that time. Again, this is our little secret, right?

----------


## MIke R

of course it is....Fun Fun Fun is a classic drive like hell Beach boy tune..also on my mix

----------


## Jeanette

> I also did 120 in his Z3 convertible-I am still trying to think of the Beach Boys tune on the radio at that time. Again, this is our little secret, right?



Amy, I am so glad that Toni and Gary were the first ones to offer to take me to Missy's party!

----------


## amyb

Little Deuce Coupe!

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a good one too

----------


## amyb

Now Jeanette, where did that spunky girlfriend I have been writing to go?

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by amyb
> 
> I also did 120 in his Z3 convertible-I am still trying to think of the Beach Boys tune on the radio at that time. Again, this is our little secret, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, I am so glad that Toni and Gary were the first ones to offer to take me to Missy's party!




could be worse..back in the day before I grew up somewhat...I used to do the road down to Flamands on two wheels...it was a four wheel vehicle....but don't worry..I wasnt drunk or anything ( wink wink )....LOL

----------


## amyb

Some back roads here on Long Island's North Shore just call to me. I am older and wiser now, but GOLLY, those cars were fun!

----------


## Jeanette

> Now Jeanette, where did that spunky girlfriend I have been writing to go?



I am too spunky on the road for my own good and I have a collection of tickets to prove it.  And I really love fast German cars!  Amy, we would be soooo dangerous on the road together (despite how cute we would look in Phil's Z3!).

----------


## MIke R

and than our kids wanna know why we worry about them...

my answer?

three letters D.N.A.

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by amyb
> ...



That's why I offered you a parking spot, Mike. It was strategic.  This way I'll always know when you are on the road or not.    :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

nah..Im boring now..seat belts..speed limit...full stop at stop signs..keep all four wheels on the road....boring...

----------


## Jeanette

> nah..Im boring now..seat belts..speed limit...full stop at stop signs..keep all four wheels on the road....boring...



I somehow find it hard to believe that anything about you is boring.

----------


## Eddie

Biscuit- Great call on Quah. Love Jorma...

I had to leave some stuff off, too. 
Neil Young/ Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere
Otis Redding
New York Dolls
Garland Jeffreys
The Band
Robbie Robertson

It's nice that we no longer have to make this decision, but it's a fun exercise... what can you not hear for a year?

----------


## Voosh

Can anyone guess why I can't blow by on any "e-way" without stopping by here? 

Beach Boys? Oh yeah! Don't get me started. Brian - da genius. My "gramma" is Carol Kaye (bass player on most, thanks for the xmas cards lady.) My godfather of rhythm and beats is Hal Blaine. 

Funny thing is that the best sound system I ever had in a vehicle was in a Jeep Grand. That loaded buster actually seemed like it got an extra 5mph just from the sound system getting us close to the speed of sound, in the woods or wide open roads.    :cool:

----------


## Voosh

Carol's site: http://www.carolkaye.com/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Kaye 

"Uncle" Hal : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Blaine 


Yeah, I'm sure they didn't play on some of your favorite tunes. But, they played thousands of times on tunes ya heard. In the background, making the sounds.

----------


## Biscuit

> Yeah. I forget to watch the speed on the open roads. Good thing my radar detector works well (concealed when in Canada   ) and the scanners work. Having a decent car with SAFETY in mind is a must. ALWAYS. 
> 
> Ya got a link for the Youtube Moby Grape?  
> 
> V.



sorry. should have included it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r6eGG6Y-zs

Njoy!
Biscuit

----------


## Biscuit

> Biscuit- Great call on Quah. Love Jorma...



Jorma Kaukonen's "Genesis" from the album Quah.

Next to Layla the best song about unrequited love. 

For your enjoyment......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqFY01TTdwI

----------


## Eddie

Jorma's my favorite all-time guitarist. With the Airplane, Hot Tuna, or solo, there's no one better. On JA's Volunteers, you could see where he was headed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOWX2-l788A

One of my favorite Jorma tunes is Third Week In The Chelsea, the last thing he wrote for the Airplane. It was him saying, "I quit". Give the band credit for recording it, and especially Grace, for her beautiful harmonies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcJwv...om=PL&index=10

----------


## Voosh

Ummm. So does anyone around here care about music?  :p  

Wow. I stayed up last night, with the viewer choice picks of SG-1 on ScyFy, going through way too many records, tapes and CDs. Not a bad way to start the weekend. Thanks all for the inspiration.

----------


## Voosh

Thank you for the link. Got it and am "fixing" the video. The audio is surprsingly good. 

No. I can't pass the fixed version on. Jackbooted lawyers and feds would be kicking down my door. 

It is a cool video of some unsung musical heroes. 

Moby Grape - check them out!

----------


## noel

Wow, what great lists!

I was about to add The Band's Last Waltz when I saw that Phil had it in already.  Don't know what I'd subtract - especially from Biscuit's fine list -  but I'd add Joni Mitchell's live album with Tom Scott and the LA Express and Laura Nyro's greatest hits.

And I'm going to need some help to figure out Andy's picks ....

----------


## andynap

> And I'm going to need some help to figure out Andy's picks ....



You are too young to understand and to figure it out. I was there at the beginning of the musical Renaissance - Sinatra, Morgana King- look her up- Herbie Mann and Earl Garner- I was there when they recorded their albums- MJQ- the  seminal jazz quartet of all times. It was an awakening after all the dross that was around then.

----------


## Voosh

I agree Andy. 

For many years we had "season passes" to Detroit's (formerly known as...) Orchestra Hall. We saw some of the most incredible jazz players ever at a special venue. 

I have to admit. It was a bit disconcerting when half these folks passed within a year of us seeing them. We started calling ourselves the "death squad." 

Of course we saw many more, and still do, here and there in the long-lost town of Detroit. (OK Jeff, Ann Arbor, too)

----------


## Biscuit

Two of my all time Jazz/Soul/Blues favorites for Andy:

The incomparable Crusaders...

"Street Life" with the soulful Randy Crawford on vocals and "Soul Shadows" with the legend Bill Withers.

----------


## Biscuit

> Jorma's my favorite all-time guitarist. With the Airplane, Hot Tuna, or solo, there's no one better. On JA's Volunteers, you could see where he was headed:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOWX2-l788A
> 
> One of my favorite Jorma tunes is Third Week In The Chelsea, the last thing he wrote for the Airplane. It was him saying, "I quit". Give the band credit for recording it, and especially Grace, for her beautiful harmonies:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcJwv...om=PL&index=10



"Good Shepherd" amazing lead by Jorma. Always one of my favorites.

When you argue the guitar greats the bar always seems set at Hendrix and justifiably so. You will always draw an argument if you mention Page, Clapton, Bloomfield, etc, but when you bring up Jorma you see respect. He wasn't the frontman, wasn't a drama queen, didn't need the spotlight- he just played. And when he played he was great.   Even in Hot Tuna when he could have lit it up he was happy to share the stage. 

I am interested in Mike's impressions of how Jorma and JA matched up with Santana, Alvin Lee and Hendrix at Woodstock (if he was sober at 0800!).

Thanks for indulging me Eddie! I'll shut up now.

----------


## MIke R

> I am interested in Mike's impressions of how Jorma and JA matched up with Santana, Alvin Lee and Hendrix at Woodstock (if he was sober at 0800!).




Alvin Lee took speed work to new heights there...Jimi took originality and technical skill to new heights there.. as best as I can recall, JA was good as was Jorma that morning, or as Grace called it, "morning maniac music", but good wasn't good enough that weekend as epic performances were rolling out...JA was loaded with talent...no doubt...Kantner..Balin..Slick et al..lotta drugs though

can't talk about masters of guitar without mentioning eddie van halen and angus  young....granted their styles are one dimensional, but in that dimension they are pretty damn good...and Stevie Ray too



and this guy is very underrated as well..if you have 6:47 to spare...give it a listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_YM...eature=related

----------


## andynap

> Two of my all time Jazz/Soul/Blues favorites for Andy:
> 
> The incomparable Crusaders...
> 
> "Street Life" with the soulful Randy Crawford on vocals and "Soul Shadows" with the legend Bill Withers.




No question and Joe Sample came out of that group too and I go to see him whenever he is here.

----------


## spacecaptain

Black crowes - amorica
django Reinhardt - djangology
Buffett - a1a
Jason isbell - sirens of the ditch
Clapton - ocean blvd
stones- beggars banquet
allmans - eat a peach
gram parsons - return of the grievous angel
dead - Europe 72
Marley - babylon by bus


the band - rock of ages

----------

